# McCormick XTX165 any good?



## Wyo_1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello, just looking for some feedback on this tractor, I heard the engine is pretty much a cummins copy, so I would think that's a plus.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Iveco diesels are solid. The PTO HP is rated much higher than the stated PTO HP.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/7/6/2760-mccormick-intl-mtx165-engine.html


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I have two XTX series tractors, a 200 and a 215. Both have been good, reliable machines for us. The 215 has a 5.9 Cummins because at that time anything over 200 hp wasn't required to meet emissions standards. The 200 has the 6.7 Iveco. I currently have both tractors for sale as we have made the switch to payloaders for bale handling. They have 3400 and 2600 hours and are in excellent condition.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The MC McCormicks are supposed to be super heavy built. They have heavier axles & brakes than the CX & MTX. 
Would like to have a MC110-115 for my smaller rig. Trying to buy a CX-110 right now that I really like. 
The more I learn about McCormicks, the more I like them. Only drawback seems to be resale value and the paint jobs are not so great on some models.


----------

